# Fundal height at 28 weeks?



## Sunshine12

Was at midwife today and she said my fundal height was 27cm (although she put the measuring tape very low down which felt like way past my pubic bone so I reckon its not even that much. I think about 25/26cm from the top of my pubic bone).

She said that it was fine and they give a 3cm allowance either way. Im not sitting here panicking or anything but just wondered if you know what your fundal height was at 28 weeks and whether it was bang on 28cm or if it was lower?? x


----------



## Geegees

Mine was spot on 28 at 28 weeks, she thought it was measuring large at first so measured 3 times and it was 28. Got midwife again on friday, hopefully then it'll be 32! :)


----------



## baby_mama87

Mine was 34cm at 28 weeks :blush: hes apparently a big baby! If hes measuring bigger again next time there sending me for a growth scan. I think one cm either way is an ideal measurement though. 

xxx


----------



## Wishing_well

I think mine was about 26cm at 28 weeks. Now at 35 weeks, its 32cm but she doesn't seem bothered.


----------



## beanzz

Mine was 27cm at 28 weeks

Then 29cm at 31 weeks and was 2 cm behind til my 38 week appointment where I was only measuring 35cm but that's still classed as being okay as I'm still growing and it's only a guideline. :)


----------



## mrsrof

I wasn't measured at 28 weeks as I had a consultant appointment, but he just wrote 28 as fundal height on my notes??? 

at 25 weeks i was measuring 24 (I wasn't quite 25 weeks yet!) and at 32 weeks measured 32. 

BTW i've had a different midwife each time and they both measured right down to the bottom of my pubic bone.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Mine was 31cm at 29 weeks and I've consistently measured 2cm ahead at every appt (my pubic bone is ridiculously low apparently). Even if you're behind a few or ahead a few, it's the growth that matters most :) You might hit a growth spurt and catch back up too x


----------



## jodilee6

Here are my heights so far:

25+3 - 25cm
28+4 - 27cm
31+2 - 33cm

I have my 34 week appt today so will update when I get back, however I've checked myself I make it 37cm!


----------



## Boothh

At 27+5 mine was 28cm x


----------



## Mrsctobe

I was never measured with my other two.
i was told i wouldnt be mesured till my 28weeks 4day app


----------



## winterbaby86

trust me girls.... midwives measuring fundal height with a tape measure means absolutely nothing at all! i used to be a student midwife and if they don't get a number they're happy with they move the tape measure lower down to make it look closer to the amount of weeks it should be... VERY unreliable and subjective! 

my bump is small and has been for months, i measure it as 3-4 cm less than the weeks i am yet the midwife i see always says its only 2cm less, take no notice!


----------



## Babytimeagain

Ive never been measured but I do have scans every 4 weeks so maybe they go off them instead?


----------



## megangrohl

I didn't have a 28 week appt, but at 29 weeks I was 29cm.


----------



## Sunshine12

Thanks all. That puts my mind at rest a bit. I wasnt panicking as such but its good to have some reassurance that there might be some room for manoevre with measurements. x


----------



## emma4g63

its hard not worry hun but as others have said its totally normal
at 28 weeks i was 27cm
at 32 weeks i was 29cm and at 36 weeks i was 33cm 
and at 40 weeks i was 39 cm 
so never meaured on and been 3cm for the most but never once did midwife say anything


----------



## Nicoletta89

Mine was 27.5cm at 28 weeks. I'm now 35wks and at my appt the other day I was measuring spot on at 35cm


----------



## jodilee6

jodilee6 said:


> Here are my heights so far:
> 
> 25+3 - 25cm
> 28+4 - 27cm
> 31+2 - 33cm
> 
> I have my 34 week appt today so will update when I get back, however I've checked myself I make it 37cm!

Well, official result from my 34+1 appt is 34 cm, however little one has flipped round and is now back to back. And I know i've grown more than 1cm in 3 weeks!!

So, that goes to show it's not an exact science :thumbup:


----------



## NotNic

I have my appointment tomorrow so I'll be able to tell you then. At 23 weeks (23+5) I was measuring 25cm apparently. Not that I believe her though. I had a relatively small bump at that stage and it seems very unlikely that I was measuring a tiny, bit big for my weeks when my 20 wk scan (20+6) told me baby was on the 50 percentile. MW also estimated that I would have a 6lb-7lb baby :wacko: I think they make it all up!


----------



## Mrsctobe

i asked at 26+1 if they would measure me and the mw refused said they would not do it till your 28weeks. so i have wait a week to be measured, and by then i'll be nearer 29weeks.


----------



## Lief

Apparently I'm having a big baby, so far my measurements have been about 2 or 3 cm's ahead and when I had my scan at 20 weeks he was measuring a bit bigger than average. I'm booked in for a growth scan next month.


----------



## sweetpeaxo

I'm not sure exactly what mine was, my Dr doesn't really share that info for some reason. I'm not allowed to look at my records/notes (I'm in the U.S.) But I know I was spot on for 28 weeks, she said I measured perfectly.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Mine was 30 xo


----------



## fairydust87

I measured 29cm at 28 weeks. Midwife said hes growing well x


----------



## missingangel2

At 25week it was 27cm


----------



## j3ss

I was a cm behind at 22 weeks. Back on track at 26 week appointment and today at my 30 week appointment. I really don't think it makes much of a difference as long as you're within the +/- 3 cm range.


----------



## beanzz

winterbaby86 said:


> trust me girls.... midwives measuring fundal height with a tape measure means absolutely nothing at all! i used to be a student midwife and if they don't get a number they're happy with they move the tape measure lower down to make it look closer to the amount of weeks it should be... VERY unreliable and subjective!
> 
> my bump is small and has been for months, i measure it as 3-4 cm less than the weeks i am yet the midwife i see always says its only 2cm less, take no notice!

SO true. When my midwife measured me at 36 weeks she made a funny face and checked my notes whilst asking me how I'd been measuring in the past. Then went to measure again and suddenly started feeling higher up and marked me down as 34cm so that I was within the guideline. :haha:


----------



## winterbaby86

beanzz said:


> winterbaby86 said:
> 
> 
> trust me girls.... midwives measuring fundal height with a tape measure means absolutely nothing at all! i used to be a student midwife and if they don't get a number they're happy with they move the tape measure lower down to make it look closer to the amount of weeks it should be... VERY unreliable and subjective!
> 
> my bump is small and has been for months, i measure it as 3-4 cm less than the weeks i am yet the midwife i see always says its only 2cm less, take no notice!
> 
> SO true. When my midwife measured me at 36 weeks she made a funny face and checked my notes whilst asking me how I'd been measuring in the past. Then went to measure again and suddenly started feeling higher up and marked me down as 34cm so that I was within the guideline. :haha:Click to expand...

bad isn't it! it was awkward for me as a student midwife because a few times id do the measurement first (i was a senior student so practically did everything without her) and then she'd "check it" and quite blatantly adjust the tape measure position so it looked more favourable!


----------

